# Banco de capacitores



## anajesusa (Ene 1, 2012)

Hola, estoy armando un banco de capacitores para realizar unos experimentos, este tipo de dispositivo puede descargar una gran cantidad de energía en solo algunas milésimas de segundo.
Para armarlo he sacado los electrolíticos de unas 12 fuentes de PC fuera de servicio, y los he puesto a todos en paralelo, alrededor de unos 8000 MF, que pueden ser cargados hasta unos 200v que es lo máximo que soportan.
La energía se obtiene de la siguiente forma
E= C V^2/2 = 8 10^-3  200^2/2 = 160 J
Unos 160 Julios, una bala de 9 mm lleva una energía de unos 300 J asi que se imaginan que el petardazo cuando se produce la chispa de descarga es bastante fuerte.
De momento tengo el siguiente problema generalmente este tipo de dispositivos se disparan con un triac, un triac bien cojonudo hablamos de cientos de amperes, bien solo tengo 4 de los del tipo 2n688 que aguantan unos 30 A, me preguntaba si puedo poner varios en paralelo de estos triacs o si a alguien se lo ocurre alguna  otra manera de disparar la máquina 
Saludos y buen comienzo de año


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 1, 2012)

Ojo, esos 30A se refieren a "30A todo el tiempo" , los picos de corriente soportados son mucho mayores.
En general te especifican la corriente de pico durante medio ciclo completo de 50/60Hz, y en ese tiristor puede ser tranquilamente de 300A.
Dependiendo la aplicación del tiristor, te dan mas información acerca de la corriente máxima soportada durante tiempos cortos (como la Ipico máxima, el I^2*t o una tabla)

Sobre ponerlos en paralelo, como la corriente no se va a distribuir parejo conviene usar en cada uno una resistencia en serie. Un recurso bastante común es proteger cada tiristor con un fusible, y el propio fusible trabaja a su vez de resistencia ecualizadora.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2012)

anajesusa dijo:


> ........De momento tengo el siguiente problema generalmente este tipo de dispositivos se disparan con un *triac*, un *triac* bien cojonudo hablamos de cientos de amperes, ...........



¿ Y por que TRIAC si es CC ?

Como te comento Eduardo, a trabajar con picos no repetitivos la corriente que pueden manejar puede ser de cientos de Amper.

Y si calculas la resistencia de los propios capacitores ESR, la del TRIAC, la del cableado y la resistencia de la "Cosa" sobre la que descargues los capacitores, la corriente que maneje el dispositivo se puede considerar menor.


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 1, 2012)

Muchas gracias por responder, correcto mal lo de poner triac, es tiristor, Eduardo hice alguna prueba con un solo capacitor de 330MF y aguanta pero hace un ruidito como que pegara un relay, algo asi como metálico no se si es el tiristor o el ruido es dentro del electrolítico, el fusible para balancear la corriente iría en el anodo? he visto resistencias  muy pequeñas en los emisores de los transistores cuando se ponen en paralelo que creo cumplen la misma función, por ejemplo en una fuente regulada con 4 2n3055 en paralelo llevan 0.1 ohm
Fogonazo, la  maquina descarga su poder sobre un filamento que debe explotar, puede ser de cobre, con poca masa ya que los vapores volatilizados no me deberán aumentar mucho la presión interna de una cámara de vacío de unos 2 litros de capacidad.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2012)

anajesusa dijo:


> Muchas gracias por responder, correcto mal lo de poner triac, es tiristor, Eduardo hice alguna prueba con un solo capacitor de 330MF y aguanta pero hace un ruidito como que pegara un relay, algo asi como metálico no se si es el tiristor o el ruido es dentro del electrolítico,


Esos ruidos al conmutar altas corrientes es bastante habitual, puede provenir del campo magnético que genera el cableado con semejante circulación, este campo provoca un movimiento del/los cables diminuto pero muy rápido debido a la inducción que se produce, el ruido debiera asemejarse al de un chispazo.


> el fusible para balancear la corriente iría en el anodo? he visto resistencias  muy pequeñas en los emisores de los transistores cuando se ponen en paralelo que creo cumplen la misma función, por ejemplo en una fuente regulada con 4 2n3055 en paralelo llevan 0.1 ohm


Sip, yo pondría en paralelo 2 resistencias de 100mΩ 5W por cada SCR.


> la  maquina descarga su poder sobre un filamento que debe explotar, puede ser de cobre, con poca masa ya que los vapores volatilizados no me deberán aumentar mucho la presión interna de una cámara de vacío de unos 2 litros de capacidad.


La presión creo que va a aumentar, además de la explosión habrá un par de mili-segundos de conducción por plasma = calentamiento del medio gaseoso.

¿ De que calibre es el alambre que quieres "Sodomizar" ?

Podrías *NO* necesitar capacitores, ¿ Los quieres emplear por algún motivo/necesidad ?


----------



## Mslbrll (Ene 1, 2012)

Me suena a soldadura de punto.......


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2012)

Mslbrll dijo:


> Me suena a soldadura de punto.......



A mi me suena a algún tipo de análisis (Sodomizando conductores, se cansó de las pobres e indefensas bacterias)


----------



## Mslbrll (Ene 1, 2012)

Creo que si D


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 1, 2012)

Me suena a metalizado de superficies.


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 1, 2012)

Frío, frío, es que no creen que puedo hacer algo didáctico para el bien de mis alumnillos, cuento antes de largar los datos que medí recién. Muchas veces se ven pelis de ciencia ficción donde en el espacio se producen tremendas explosiones y la nave de los héroes norteamericanos (los malos no, siempre son alcanzados) son sacudidos por lo que asemeja una onda expansiva, en el espacio no hay aire, hay vacío y por tanto no hay onda expansiva, la idea era detonar a presión atmosférica un petardazo de estos y tratar de inflar una lámina de aluminio con la onda expansiva luego hacer mismo experimento pero en un buen vacío. Y bueno hacer varias medidas comparativas, los decibeles de ruido en uno y otro caso (en el vacío debe ser cero) tratar de ver la intensidad de la luz del plasma con algún instrumento y si fuera posible la temperatura con un termómetro iR, aunque creo que solo llegan a 900ºC.
Para metalizar superficies no es necesaria esta parafernalia, con un filamento de tungsteno envuelto con alambre de aluminio, al vacío haces un pasticho en la cámara impresionante queda todo espejado lo hice varias veces, despues hay que lavar todo con ácido.

Bueno hice lo que me indicó fogo, medí la resistencia del circuito, (el banco de capacitores y el filamento que es un alambre de cobre de 2 cm y 0.17mm de diámetro) le di una baja tensión y medí la corriente circulando:
Tensión: 0.35V
Corriente: =0.955 A
Por tanto R= 0.366 ohm
A 200v que serán menos porque esos filtros son de 200 máximo, da la friolera de 546A!!!! hay un dato que me falta y que no se calcular el tiempo de la descarga para ver si los tiristores en paralelo pueden aguantar el chubasco, alguna idea?


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 1, 2012)

anajesusa dijo:


> Tensión: 0.35V
> Corriente: =0.955 A
> Por tanto R= 0.366 ohm
> A 200v que serán menos porque esos filtros son de 200 máximo, da la friolera de 546A!!!! hay un dato que me falta y que no se calcular el tiempo de la descarga para ver si los tiristores en paralelo pueden aguantar el chubasco, alguna idea?


La constante de tiempo es Tau = RC ~ 3ms   en principio te vale para dimensionar la corriente de pico del tiristor.

Mejor medi la resistencia del circuito sin el filamento, porque como cuando se vaporiza se forma arco, la resistencia en ese instante sera menor.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2012)

Me parece que te estas complicando la vida, con una batería de 12V puedes quemar el filamento, y encender al explosivo, sin grandes tensiones ni capacitores.
Y sobre todo sin el riesgo de quemar el SCR ni que te explote algún electrolítico.


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 2, 2012)

Gracias Eduardo por el dato que faltaba, son pocos milisegundos. No hice la prueba todavía sacando el fusible, aunque entiendo que habrá que poner en corto los terminales para ver la resistencia interna? sin el fusible no creo que de una medida estable, ?

Fogo, no voy a poner explosivo dentro la cámara , usaré solo la descarga, si pongo explosivo (que lo pensé ) cuando la cámara esta al vacío es posible que el humo y demas me aumenten la presión interna de la misma hasta el punto de estallar, es de vidrio. La descarga del banco tiene una muy buena energía, mas que la de una baja .22 y sin nada mas que energía, la masa solo es la del filamento muy pobre para aumentar la presión interna a puntos peligrosos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2012)

anajesusa dijo:


> ......Fogo, no voy a poner explosivo dentro la cámara ....



! ! ! ! Pero así *NO* tiene gracia ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡, ¿ Ni siquiera algún kilito de pólvora ?


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 2, 2012)

anajesusa dijo:


> Gracias Eduardo por el dato que faltaba, son pocos milisegundos. No hice la prueba todavía sacando el fusible, aunque entiendo que habrá que poner en corto los terminales para ver la resistencia interna? sin el fusible no creo que de una medida estable, ?


La medida basta que sea aproximada para estimar la corriente en la peor condición.
Si ponés varios tiristores en paralelo podés usar usar un cable independiente para cada uno (unidos en el fusible). De esa manera el propio cable te hace de resistencia ecualizadora.


Pero a mi también me parece que es demasiado lujo usar tiristores en esta experiencia, yo haría un interruptor casero con dos planchuelas de cobre. 
Y a medida que se vaya arruinando la zona de contacto --> una lijada.


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 2, 2012)

Con ese sistema podía activar de lejos con un pulsador, con una llave a cuchilla o algo casero, tengo que estar cerca y la idea no me gusta mucho, como dijo fogo puede volar algún electrolítico y no quisiera estar cerca. Recién fui al desguace y conseguí un relay de regulador, bastante fornido, pero no creo se aguante la batalla


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 12, 2012)

Ya esta hecha la maquina de tirar petardos, me esperaba explosiones mas significativas, sin embargo debo mejorar algunas cosas en cuanto a los filamentos explosivos en lo que refiere a diámetro del mismo y longitud.
El circuito es este, diseñado por un electrónico amigo





Quedaron cuatro grupos de electrolíticos cada uno de los cuales es descargado por un tiristor, le he agregado dos relays uno para carga, que esta inmediatamente antes de R2 que es un foco de 40w 220v y el otro es el que maneja el disparo dandole el pulso a los gates.
Por el momento he alimentado con 160v pero la idea es llevarlo a 190v el limite de aislación de los capacitores. Ya pondré fotos del engendro


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 12, 2012)

Hola cesar me anoto en el proyecto “efecto especial”

 si se a que te refieres lo que no esta dando es la forma de descarga hay muchas barreras y no se en que termina la descarga.
Te acordaos que en el FORO de científicos realice la misma pregunta junto con FUSION y llegamos a la conclusión que la mejor forma era crear un mecanismo de acercamiento (que los electrodos se acerquen) que lo hicimos con un motor de reducto que iva acercando la punta de bronce que tocaban polvillo de hierro ¡eso si cubrirlo bien de los chicos y de vos claro esta! porque es peligroso. Te hablo de mi caso 25 capasitores de fuente de monitores y 20 de TV un total de 20, 2 milifaradios cargados a 500 Volts

Si fulmina y hace algo si es un peligro los capasitores no sufren nada, pero separa la fuente una vez cargado y usa caños de cobre de por lo menos 10 mm de diámetro como conductor...



Hola *cesar* me anoto en el proyecto “efecto especial”

 si se a que te refieres lo que no esta dando es la forma de descarga hay muchas barreras y no se en que termina la descarga.
Te acordaos que en el *FORO de científicos* realice la misma pregunta junto con *FUSION* y llegamos a la conclusión que la mejor forma era crear un mecanismo de acercamiento (que los electrodos se acerquen) que lo hicimos con un motor con reductor que iba acercando la punta de bronce que tocaban polvillo de hierro ¡eso si cubrirlo bien de los chicos y de vos claro esta! porque es *peligroso*. Te hablo de mi caso 25 capasitores de fuente de monitores y 20 de TV un total de 20, 2 milifaradios cargados a 500 Volts

¿Si fulmina y hace algo? si es un *peligro* los capasitores no sufren nada, pero separa la fuente una vez cargados y usa caños de cobre de por lo menos 10 mm de diámetro como conductor...


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 12, 2012)

Hola Jesus, he ido mejorando esto y ya los petardazos se escuchan desde afuera, uso filamentos de 0.2 mm y unos 5 mm de separación, por el momento hago la detonación en un frasco de vidrio de mas o menos 1 litro, pero la ultima prueba sonó raro, voy a cubrirlo con cinta de embalar transparente no sea que explote. El caso que me comentas son casi el doble de Julios de energía de mi banco con 500v y 0.002 F estamos hablando de 250 julios es solo un poco menos que la energía de una bala 9 mm.
Ya pondré alguna foto


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 13, 2012)

Definitivamente si era una bestia el proyect0,o pero empezó a llamar la atención porque las descargas jodian los equipos de alrededor y menudas veces me llevaba un reto y bue... en fin.

Lo que yo estoy asiendo es con un motor que mueven el plato dentro de un microonda de esos de 4 watts al girar el eje este genera en los bornes una tensión que varia de entre 0 a 210 Volts con lo que hice un puente con diodos 1N4007 y un capacitor de 35F y dándole unos 4 vueltas lo carga y lo que quiero es descargar el capacitor sobre una bobina elevadora como un picana para inyector de alta tensión en con una bujía en  un tanque con vapor de nafta el problema es que no se como hacer un disparo de gatillo que no sea con tiristor que sea mecánico, pero no se me ocurre nada como veras en la foto esto esta en plena etapa de investigación por ejemplo: que así desarmado llega a 60Volts y no puedo llegar mas *¿no se porque?*





Te respondo, no creo que sea los tiristores (scr) los que hagan ruido, los capasitores si son de hacer ruido al descargar como de un chasquido metálico es normal pero no sé a que se debe el ruido lo que también puede ser es el vidrio del frasco el que también cambie el tono del pulso sonoro, pero de que explote no creo solo ten cuidado de que el filamento no le salte a nadie en la cara. Por otra parte te pregunto, 50µF cargado a 220Vcc cuantos julios son y si fuera 100µF 220Vcc recuerda que soy un desastre para la matemática veré si tengo algo del proyecto anterior pero lo dudo... los capasitores si lo tengo a todos y el transformador  de 500Vcc también.

Saludos cordiales,


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 13, 2012)

la cuenta es así,  
W (en julios) = C * V^2 /2
C es la capacidad en faradios
V es la tensión en voltios
W= 0.0001 * 220^2 /2 = 2.42 Julios
En mi caso con 24 capacitores de 330 MF en paralelo a 200v es
W= 0.0079 * 200 ^2 /2 = 158 Julios


----------



## aprendis (Ene 14, 2012)

jeje, esta interesante el proyecto. como aporte sugiero que no lo  dispares con las manos, usa un mecanismo, yo lo hice con las manos, ,  no fue muy divertido =( 

la diferencia es que yo tenia 4 capacitores de 500 mfaradios cargados a 220 voltios cc. 

solo cargandolos me tire el fusible del tablero del cole. 

ahora, lo del chasquido puede ser lo que dice SSTC sobre el vidrio, pero tambien dudo que se quiebre, 

saludos, cuando puedas sube algunas fotos


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 14, 2012)

Hola aprendis, bueno lo prometido es deuda, van unas foticos





Los SCR con sus chokes




La plaqueta controladora con los dos relays




El conjunto general, los botones que activan los relays y el instrumento, también me falta armar algo sólido para poner el fusible explosivo

Le di los 200v y se manda un petardazo que asusta, en cuanto lo termine empiezo las pruebas previstas, que ahora son varias je je


----------



## fernandob (Ene 14, 2012)

que uysas como limitacion para proteger a los triacs o scr ?? 
esos pequeños inductores de un par de vueltas ?????


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 14, 2012)

anajesusa dijo:


> la cuenta es así,
> W (en julios) = C * V^2 /2
> C es la capacidad en faradios
> V es la tensión en voltios
> ...



Ok gracias cesar seria 1,21Julio para el capacitor de 50µF y 2.42 Julio para el capacitor de 100µF cuando se eleva a la potencia la tension o sea 220^2 y luego se divide por 2 esto es para todo los casos por ejemplo si es una tension de 500V o 3000V (esta ultima es una tension restificada de un transformador de microonda?

y felicitaciones por el proyecto lo llevas muy en serio como siempre o sea no me sorprende saber lo trabajador que sos si el hecho que cada vez es mas soprendente los proyectos que encaras saludos y mi enorabuena


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 14, 2012)

Hola Fernandob, si son esos chokes, hechos con núcleos de ferrita de transformadores chicos que vienen en las fuentes de PC. Hasta el momento no volaron los scr ni los electrolíticos, recién hoy hice algunas pruebas a tensión límite, los 200 que aguantan los filtros, esperemos se banquen varios disparos, ya contaré sobre las pruebas-
SSTC, si, siempre es la misma cuenta, según me decía Sergi de CCAA lo optimo es trabajar a tensión Geiger, 400 a 600v, porque alli la ionización del plasma produce el efecto avalancha y los filtros se descargan casi por completo, en mi caso quedan cargados con unos 80V luego del chispazo, es decir solo descargan el 85% de la energía, queda un 15%, aunque te digo para las pruebas que quiero hacer esto esta bien, la pariente ya entró na romper los quistes por los estruendos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 15, 2012)

quizas sea por la cantidad de carga que no se descargue pongamos lo así:
  Si en una entrada de estación dicen que la puertas abren cada 5 minutos esta dejara entrar tanta cantidad de gente o sea puede que los 80 queden por que el la distancia es de 100V esto de la distancia volts es la válvula que estoy estudiando con la bobina de ruhmkorff misma conocida como* la valvula ruhmkorff*
*
posdata:*  si la parienta siempre se enoja con lo extraño yo tengo el mismo problema no puedo prender el tesla


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 20, 2012)

Estoy haciendo algunas pruebas y mejor ponga algo de información antes de caer preso, ya los vecinos están sospechando que tengo un polígono de tiro en mi piecita de los experimentos 
Filmé algunas detonaciones y me encontré una interesante secuencia de imágenes analizando frame a frame, en principio algunos "fantasmas" y por otro lado los colores que se generan por la volatilización de los metales que componen el fusible
Esta es una detonación de un fusible de cobre




















Esta es de un fusible de hierro




Estoy intentando capturar los espectros de emisión o absorción ¿? no se a cual corresponde esto, instalando una red de difracción en la cámara, solo que no le puedo dar justo el ángulo para que aparezca, además el chispazo es un flash que vela la imagen


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2012)

En definitiva yo tenía razón  



Fogonazo dijo:


> .........¿ De que calibre es el alambre que quieres *"Sodomizar"* ? .....



*[Off Topic]*

En una oportunidad reparé un equipo de flash de un local bailable que *NO* tenía capacitores para lograr la descarga sobre el tubo xenón.
Directamente alimentaba a este con la tensión de linea rectificada (Media onda) mediante un SCR (60A 600V), variando el ángulo de disparo del SCR se ajustaba la intensidad del destello.
El corte de la conducción se producía automáticamente al pasar la corriente sobre el SCR por 0.

También provocaba alguno que otro ruido espeluznante al disparar. 

*[/Off Topic]*


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 20, 2012)

Que mal concepto tienen de mi, parece generalizado, mi mujer me ha comprado ropa nueva


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2012)

anajesusa dijo:


> Que mal concepto tienen de mi, parece generalizado, mi mujer me ha comprado ropa nueva



! Y lo bien que hizo ¡


----------



## NarXEh (Ene 20, 2012)

Buenas!



Fogonazo dijo:


> ! Y lo bien que hizo ¡



No se vos Fogonazo pero otro color le quedaria mas elegante 

anajesusa me parece muy impresionante tu experimento. Debo confezar que peque de curiosidad revisando su blog y tiene experimentos muy interezantes.

Seria lindo que pudieras poner una filmacion asi puedo reproducir a las 4am con los parlantes al maximo para despertar a mis familiares en venganza por despertarme 

saludos! que sigan estos excelentes avances!


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 20, 2012)

Je je, si quieren ponerme una camisa a rayas con un número impreso en el pecho, dicen que me sentaría mejor.
Van mas pruebas
Mas de una vez he visto discusiones en los foros de la falta de asesoramiento científico que a veces hay en producciones cinematográficas de ciencia ficción, que ocurre realmente en el vacío cuando se produce una explosión, por ahí vemos que la nave donde escapan los héroes es alcanzada y se producen tremendos cimbronazos y si son los eternos yankees, salen airosos, si son los monstruos malos, la detonación los elimina.
Aprovechando este dispositivo que estoy probando y que dispongo de cámara de vacío he realizado una prueba simple para ver que pasa. 
Consiste en adaptar el filamento explosivo dentro de un frasco plástico al que le he cortado la base y he sujetado con cinta papel de aluminio, el papel es frágil y lo suficiente rígido para mantener la deformación que le provoque la onda de choque. 
El primer petardazo lo hice al vacío, a unas 400 micras, un vacío no tan vacío de una bomba mecánica, al momento de la explosión la presión subio unas 300 micras sobre el valor que tenía producto de la volatilización del material del fusible, van unas fotos












El foil de aluminio quedó intacto y es muy curioso el no escuchar ni un ruido cuando ocurre la detonación 
Estas fotos que siguen corresponden a la explosión a presión atmosférica








Saludos


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 2, 2012)

Mucho se ha hablado del pulso electromagnético y muchas series de ciencia ficción han ilustrado sobre los efectos que produce, para refrescar un poco, el PEM  o EMP es un fenómeno que si bien no causa gran problema físico a las personas, si provoca una destrucción de toda tecnología electrónica que esta dentro de la zona en que ocurre, el PEM esta asociado a explosiones nucleares e impacto de asteroides y produce una gran diferencia de potencial de varios miles de voltios por metro, si consideramos que la electrónica usa solo unos pocos voltios para su funcionamiento esta gran cantidad de voltaje los destruye aún estando apagados y apantallados, causando grandes problemas considerando que todos los sistemas de comunicación, sistemas informáticos etc quedan fuera de servicio. 
Siguiendo con mis trabajos didácticos con el banco de capacitores estuve haciendo algunas pruebas, si bien no he podido destruir electrónica (aunque lo intenté repetidamente j eje) si he podido con un sencillo circuito que trabaja con una FET Transistor de efecto de campo) visualizar el pulso electromagnético de una detonación




En breve pondré mas detalles n mi blog referente a este trabajo, por el momento pongo una foto del medidor y he subido un video a youtube donde podemos ver este fenómeno.


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 11, 2012)

Siguiendo con los adelantos de las 10 pruebas con el banco de capacitores, dos experimentos mas, bastante circenses y seguramente gustarán

*El cañón magnético o coilgun*




Se trata de una bobina de unas 300 vueltas realizadas en un carretel plástico cuyo eje debe tener un diámetro donde el proyectil metálico entre bastante justo, el proyectil en mi caso es un clavo de unos 5 cm de largo por 5 mm de diámetro al que se le quitó la cabeza. Sobre los terminales de la bobina se descargan los capacitores.

*El magnetizador*




La misma bobina usada en el coilgun, esta vez para magnetizar elementos, en este caso un destornillador. El pulso magnético que produce la descarga orienta los electrones del acero dejando la pieza imantada.

Próximanente en mi blog "Diez pruebas con el banco de capacitores"
www.anajesusa.wordpress.com


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 13, 2012)

Ya les he venido adelantando este trabajo,  he terminado hoy las diez pruebas, algunas muy interesantes con mucho para seguir investigando.  Solo haré una lista de las pruebas y agregaré algunas fotos, en mi blog encontraran detalles de cada prueba con fotos y vídeos además de datos para poder reproducir los fenómenos.
*Diez pruebas con el banco de Capacitores*
http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2012/02/13/diez-pruebas-con-el-banco-de-capacitores/
El banco de capacitores es una excelente herramienta para utilizar en el gabinete de física y aliento a los profes de esa materia se animen con las pruebas, seguro le encontraran muchas aplicaciones mas.

*1. La onda de choque en el vacío*




*2. El sonido en el vacío*




Un piezo eléctrico en la cámara de vacío y análisis con software gratuito de la “oreja” tecnológica
*3. El efecto flash*
Esta prueba lleva la nota de humor
*4. Sputtering*
Un conocido efecto para depositar metales por medio del plasma, en este caso poco deseado ya que ensucia bastante
*5. PEM (Pulso electromagnético) EMP en ingles*
Podemos hacer un pulso electromagnético con el banco? Ocurre realmente? 
Un instrumento para detectarlo




*6. Coilgun*
Ya les adelante sobre esta pruebita.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tJNS15r116I
*7. Magnetizador*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=uGtEgwQndzo
*8. Espectros metálicos*




Tema que promete mucho
*9. Soldadura de puntos*




*10. La compresión de la materia por el pulso magnético*
Interesante efecto de los campos magnéticos sobre la materia




Bueno espero sepan disimular que los mando al blog para ver en detalle pero el trabajo es bastante largo

http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2012/02/13/diez-pruebas-con-el-banco-de-capacitores/
Saludos y espero les resulte interesante


----------

